# Can you eat pelican?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm just kidding of course but last weekend a flock of white Pelicans floated by my deer stand above Millers Ferry. Probably biggest birds I ever saw. Wingspan had to be 10'. I first thought they were swans. At least 75. If I've ever seen these I didn't pay them any attention. All I've ever seen around here is much smaller gray ones. Someone told me white ones are only seen here in the winter. 
Beautiful birds


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Jokers are strong. How do I know? Had one eat a live shad on a jug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Never saw one here before. Saw some I. South Louisiana in November fishing


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang. Last time I saw Pelicans this far north was after the BP oil spill.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't baiting Pelicans illegal! Hahah! First Treestand for Pelicans I've ever seen! Lol! That's a lot of Pelicans!


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Taste like chicken!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Yes*

White pelicans winter on gulf coast and summer in Northwest. Very graceful birds to enjoy watching. Some of the best part of hunting is seeing what you don't pull the trigger on!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Feel lucky. Most of us don't see the white ones often and you got to observe quite a flock.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

SHunter said:


> Feel lucky. Most of us don't see the white ones often and you got to observe quite a flock.


I was in a situation awhile back where I had to rescue one that was tangled in a snag of fishing line. It's shocking how little they weigh. They are all feather, beak and hollow bone. Magnificent animals though.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

*White pelicans on Mobile Bay*



SHunter said:


> Feel lucky. Most of us don't see the white ones often and you got to observe quite a flock.


Here is a shot I was lucky enough to get on the bridge going over Mobile bay in 2009. I had never seen white pelicans before. They do migrate, this shot was taken in December.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I've seen lots of them flying. Never seen any on the water.
This time of year down here you will see them in the air on occasion. The flocks kind of wander across the sky randomly.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw this title and had to read it. Lol
Whyme


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

WhyMe said:


> I saw this title and had to read it. Lol
> Whyme



Eating one crossed my mind. They may be all feather but there size was impressive. Gotta be a good size chunk of breast meat under there somewhere!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't waste your time Try'n. Even though they taste better than the Grey ones, they still taste terrible. Now if you happen to see some of those white cranes up there ,they are delicious. I think that they call them sand hill cranes. Alright now,don't ya'll get mad I'm just playing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You know that fish that eat other fish taste best. What about birds that eat fish? Gotta be good right? So I'm down for Sandhills or would love one of them big whoop in' cranes. I'll save you a drumstick!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

About 10 years ago they made it legal to hunt sand hills again back in KY. The billboards PETA put up were hilarious. Rob eye of the sky I hear...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't cross a white pelican...






http://youtu.be/6sTUSnUgDXI


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Don't cross a white pelican...
> 
> http://youtu.be/6sTUSnUgDXI



Majestic!
Lol. I Been clearing my throat since watching that!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Don't cross a white pelican...
> 
> http://youtu.be/6sTUSnUgDXI


Wow!!! That's was weird!!!

I've seen white pelicans before but not like the numbers up w/ you Kevin!:thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Note to self: look at academy for pigeon shaped top water plugs!


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

We see a lot of whites this time of year, coolest thing is how they hunt and fish together as a team...have watch dozens several times circle a pod a bait and work them tighter and tighter until it turns into a frenzy, amazing nature!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Breeze46 that is a beautiful photo. Very good shot of the flock. I remember 60s/70s when you rarely saw a pelican around here. They have certainly made a comeback in the area.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I got your back, Try'n. I'm sure you could get one in sea gull.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

